# Secret Santa Picture Thread



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Since people will soon be receiving their wonderful new additions to the family I thought I would start a thread for posting / bragging about them 

Today in the mail I discovered a package all the way from Australia. I was very excited and ran inside to open it up and check it out. Inside was a beautiful P.S. Opus prototype. Looks great, nice size, feels good, shoots excellent and accommodates to both flats and tubes. Everything you can really ask for out of a sling. Thanks for the gift Wombat I appreciate it very much. Once I get the time to play around with it a little more I will make a brief slinging vid for yours and my enjoyment.

The materials he used was a 20 degree split spotted gum frame to mimic the grain of a natural fork, beach grips and a jarrah end cap.

    

I look forward to seeing everyone's "Christmas" slings.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

kool!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice BC! I'm jelly, Wombat is an excellent craftsman. Score!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Now that's just crazy timing. I just logged on to create this exact thread  Anyhow, thanks for doing that BC.

I just received my gift from MJ, Yeahhhhh!

Now MJ knows I'm not really a natural kinda guy but to his credit he sent one anyway with a little note explaining it's just because I haven't found the right natural yet! What can I say, this particular fork does go a long way indeed to boosting my levels of affection towards naturals.

But wait, there's more! No one, but two slingshots in the package  MJ also sent over one of his 'Little Big Shooter's". This little guy is great, fits nicely and as MJ says, pocket able like a PFS but shoots like a full sized slingshot.

Thank you MJ, awesome gifts!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Both lovely gifts.

A true pity that I am neither talented enough, nor patient enough, to make pretty much anything.

Except annoy others sometimes I think, as I have opinions on alot of things.

Cheers

Aussie Allan Alias Allan Leigh


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Excellent stuff fellas!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Great looking slingers guys! Looking forward to the rest of em..


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing guys.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great score Hrawk! Man, I'm liking that Natural a lot. Very cool cant to the handle. How's the little shooter? I have yet to make that one.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome Hrawk! Lucky guy. That's a unique natty, love the cant. LBS too, nice of ya MJ


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

BC Slinger, you lucky dog! That is a beautiful shooter there!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sweet Toys!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Now that's just crazy timing. I just logged on to create this exact thread  Anyhow, thanks for doing that BC.
> 
> I just received my gift from MJ, Yeahhhhh!
> 
> ...


Cheers, man!!

I'm glad it arrived so quickly and that you like them. Thanks for making them look so good in pics, too


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Yesterday I received a box in the mail from Flipgun, and boy was I excited. Flipped out the knife and ripped the box open to find not one but *TWO* slingshots, extra bands and a nice chunk of leather. (Oh, and I got to read some comics from the Dallas morning newspaper.) I got a chance to shoot these slingshots today and man are they comfy, and the latex bands seem to react better then the TBG that I am use to shooting. All I can say is thanks Paul for a nice pair of slingshots to add to my arsenal..


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Now these look awesome, you are a lucky lucky man

Cheers Aussie Allan Alias Allan Leigh at 3. 31 am


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I am relieved that you like them Sir. Happy Shooting!

( :lol: I always pack with the comics, I love seeing them from other places myself.)


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Now all they need some mods for doubled .04 latex, fired TTF, relaxed length 11 inches for my 50 inch power draw firing 20 to 35 grasm or gram (go figure the play on words, and do not laugh, as it was a total typo I think) lead weights; and anything on 4 or 2 legs could be very unhealthy very fast.

Cheers Aussie Allan Alias Allan Leigh In Thailand With A Coffee Even a Sense of Humour At Now 4.15 am


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That blue one... yessir!


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

My package from Kubys arrived this morning. He is a man after my own heart! Look at these two beauties.









Look at the laminates on that big old hammergrip.









Tiny HDPE pocket shooter will see TBG as soon as I can put the Hammergrip down 









I banded that big boy up with my dangkung looped tubes and took it outside within 5 minutes of taking these photos. I was getting accuracy I had not seen with any other shooter I have at the moment. I used a technique I had seen AllBunsGlazing mention by turning my pouch and putting my knuckle in my ear. I was drilling a can that I had tossed out and DECIMATED that darn can. With the multiple banding options and sturdy build I hope this beauty lasts me a lifetime. I can't thank you enough Kubys!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> But wait, there's more! No one, but *two *slingshots in the package  MJ also sent over one of his 'Little Big Shooter's". This little guy is great, fits nicely and as MJ says, pocket able like a PFS but shoots like a full sized slingshot.





NoobShooter said:


> Yesterday I received a box in the mail from Flipgun, and boy was I excited. Flipped out the knife and ripped the box open to find not one but *TWO* slingshots, extra bands and a nice chunk of leather. (Oh, and I got to read some comics from the Dallas morning newspaper.) I got a chance to shoot these slingshots today and man are they comfy, and the latex bands seem to react better then the TBG that I am use to shooting. All I can say is thanks Paul for a nice pair of slingshots to add to my arsenal..





AlmightyOx said:


> My package from Kubys arrived this morning. He is a man after my own heart! Look at these *two *beauties.


This is against rules :lol: . Same thing happened to me when I was paired with Wombat longtime ago, he set me 2 slingshots. But if anyone paired with Quercusuber, that guy will send 3 slingshots LOL. as Hrawk tells, this is all about giving not what we getting. Great forum with Great members


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

NoobShooter said:


> Yesterday I received a box in the mail from Flipgun, and boy was I excited. Flipped out the knife and ripped the box open to find not one but *TWO* slingshots, extra bands and a nice chunk of leather. (Oh, and I got to read some comics from the Dallas morning newspaper.) I got a chance to shoot these slingshots today and man are they comfy, and the latex bands seem to react better then the TBG that I am use to shooting. All I can say is thanks Paul for a nice pair of slingshots to add to my arsenal..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sweet.....double happiness.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

AlmightyOx said:


> I banded that big boy up with my dangkung looped tubes and took it outside within 5 minutes of taking these photos. I was getting accuracy I had not seen with any other shooter I have at the moment. I used a technique I had seen AllBunsGlazing mention by turning my pouch and putting my knuckle in my ear. I was drilling a can that I had tossed out and DECIMATED that darn can. With the multiple banding options and sturdy build I hope this beauty lasts me a lifetime. I can't thank you enough Kubys!


Awesome stuff, man!!

Great shooters!


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

AlmightyOx said:


> My package from Kubys arrived this morning. He is a man after my own heart! Look at these two beauties.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EDIT: This material actually isn't HDPE at all! It's something called "tecamid PA6". And from what Kubys says it's much harder than HDPE. I guess I still have a lot to learn


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Almighty Ox , you are as lucky man, they look great.

Again such a pity I am not talented enough, nor patient enough, to make my own, so have to rely on others.

But jealous as hell I am.

Cheers Aussie Allan Alias Allan leigh In Thailand


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

***** is the opposite place to heaven dam their automatic censoring of stuff


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Think I might for fun just through in some double meaning words, and see how their auto censoring handles that, just because at 55 I am still a stirrer, and like to test the limits. All meant in the nice way, but can be taken offensively if one wishes to take them out of context, which as any grammar student knows makes them a pretext, which is nothing.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey Ox! Really nice hammer! That going to be conversation piece of your collection! Great style Kubys!


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

flipgun said:


> Hey Ox! Really nice hammer! That going to be conversation piece of your collection! Great style Kubys!


It already is a conversation piece. My roommate woke me up today to talk to me about it. The first thing he says is "Holy F***! That thing is beefy!" We talked about it for about 5 minutes before I told him to frig off and that I had to go back to sleep.  I'm gonna go back out and shoot it some more in just a few minutes


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

My trade with FWV2! The band set on the sling is 0.30 latex with a Hrawk pouch, and extra set is 0.40 with one a custom tooled pouch. The frame is red oak board cut w/ a black walnut palm swell.shot it today. I love it. Thanks again Forrest.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

It's great that some of you already have their surprise at home! I'm before beeswaxing and adding pouches. And then :ups:

I must admint that every slingshot presented here is special piece. Good work, everyone!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Arnisador78 said:


> My trade with FWV2! The band set on the sling is 0.30 latex with a Hrawk pouch, and extra set is 0.40 with one a custom tooled pouch. The frame is red oak board cut w/ a black walnut palm swell.shot it today. I love it. Thanks again Forrest.


Man thats pretty sweet looking. Love those pouches.


----------



## jroy987 (Nov 14, 2011)

I received my gift from Flippinout the other day. It's a classic chalice finished to Nathan's incredibly high standards. It came with some gum rubber bands and a supersure pouch. It feels great in the hand and will be my new EDC. He should be getting his sometime next week, and I hope he enjoys it as much as I love this beauty.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

jroy987 said:


> I received my gift from Flippinout the other day. It's a classic chalice finished to Nathan's incredibly high standards. It came with some gum rubber bands and a supersure pouch. It feels great in the hand and will be my new EDC. He should be getting his sometime next week, and I hope he enjoys it as much as I love this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap dude. I love the feel of a chalice and Nathan does have an eye for quality. Shoot the h3ll out of it.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Arnisador78 said:


> My trade with FWV2! The band set on the sling is 0.30 latex with a Hrawk pouch, and extra set is 0.40 with one a custom tooled pouch. The frame is red oak board cut w/ a black walnut palm swell.shot it today. I love it. Thanks again Forrest.


Forrest is a gifted leather worker and SS maker, too, it appears! I love the Sharpshooter design from Dayhiker.
Very good trade!


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Arnisador78 said:


> My trade with FWV2! The band set on the sling is 0.30 latex with a Hrawk pouch, and extra set is 0.40 with one a custom tooled pouch. The frame is red oak board cut w/ a black walnut palm swell.shot it today. I love it. Thanks again Forrest.


Hey Arnisador78!

Glad you like it!! and to give credit where credit is due! the design is from a SSF template section by Mr. Dayhiker! the sharpshooter http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13789-the-sharpshooter/ I really like this design! thank you for the inspiration Dayhiker!

I will get pics of slings in my package uploaded soon!!

again hope you enjoy and shoot it until the forks fall off! Hahahaha!

Fwv2


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

LVO said:


> Arnisador78 said:
> 
> 
> > My trade with FWV2! The band set on the sling is 0.30 latex with a Hrawk pouch, and extra set is 0.40 with one a custom tooled pouch. The frame is red oak board cut w/ a black walnut palm swell.shot it today. I love it. Thanks again Forrest.
> ...


Hey LVO! you beat me to it on being a Dayhiker design! I think its one of the best out there!! fits my shooting style to a T!!

Fwv2!!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey jroy987,

Nathans work is the best, I am sure it will shoot really well; and well done.

Cheers Aussie Allan Alias Allan Leigh In Thailand


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

A quick sling and overview of the great fork Wombat generously sent me.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24158-ps-opus-prototype/


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The twofers keep on rockin' with an embarrassment of riches. I came home yesterday to find this package from NoobShooter.








Is that a cool way to tag a box or what? When I tore it open and saw what was in it I just about plotzed! 2 stunning shooters, a big chunk of Cocobolo and 2 sheets of Osage.









The shooter that he had marked "open first" was this.






front.






back.

Bobby informed me that it was made of Leopard wood with a Maple core and the swell is made of Maple and Grandillo. The other shooter that he so generously included was the Osage and Wenge that he had shown recently in homemades.












He had banded them with TBG and put Supersure and E~shot pouches on them.












I sent him plywood.

I Shirt Thee Not Citizens, If I had received these before I had sent mine I think I might have sent them back and told him I had broken my arm and had to bow out. :violin:

Thanx again Bobby! They are Super!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

These look super cool, and again I am jealous I am not talented enough to be a maker, nor participate.

Have alot of fun and enjoyment shooting them, flipgun.

Cheers Aussie Allan


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

flipgun said:


> The twofers keep on rockin' with an embarrassment of riches. I came home yesterday to find this package from NoobShooter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad you enjoyed them. I too enjoyed shooting the two you sent me. Believe it or not I have shot them enough to already break both sets of bands. Thanks.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Noobshooter, that is amazing work!
Enjoy, Flipgun!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy seeing all the generosity so far.

You guys rock!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"I am glad you enjoyed them. I too enjoyed shooting the two you sent me. Believe it or not I have shot them enough to already break both sets of bands. Thanks."

Wow!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Holy Crap Noobshooter...when i see that i feel an urge to trade with you asap 

Amazing work, have a lot of fun flipgun...what a community


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

AnTrAxX said:


> Holy Crap Noobshooter...when i see that i feel an urge to trade with you asap
> Amazing work, have a lot of fun flipgun...what a community


Thanks. If you want to do a trade just pm me. I'm down.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Just arrived this amazing catty from ozzyizabiker


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well its been great to see the generosity & excellent slingers so far


----------



## maxpowers (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey peeps,

I got home from work today to find a suspicious package with "wood toy" written on it. Of course it was my swap that had arrived from Bullseyeben!

Here you can see all the goodness that was contained within the package. Firstly there is a spare set of TBG heavier duty/hunting bands with a nice size pouch capable of hurling larger ammo at things. Secondly there are some pieces of beautiful purple wood which I assume is purple heart, this stuff is crazy, it's amazing that wood this colour exists! I've never seen anything like it before. Then finally we have the Classic Bullseye itself made from Victorian Ash with an Aussie Blackwood palmswell, fitted with some double TBB target bands. It's also got "Bullseye '13" engraved into the palmswell which is a great touch, really gives it some personality.



A closeup of the finger grooves. Let me tell you guys, this thing is comfy as, can't wait to destroy some cans in the very near future! Fits my hand perfectly.



Here's a shot of the Aussie Blackwood palmswell and engraving. This photo does the finish and grain of this wood no justice at all, in fact even a good photo wouldn't as when you move it in the light it's like looking into one of those hologram board things as it constantly changes.......Awesome.



So I shall endeavour to get some better pics in the daytime to hopefully capture BEB's awesome work better. Until then thankyou so much for a wicked slingshot and the extra bonuses Ben. Really top work and massive generosity.

Cheers,

Max

PS great to see everyone's hard work on display! Keep em coming!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

maxpowers said:


> It's also got "Bullseye '13" engraved into the palmswell which is a great touch, really gives it some personality.


13" my lucky number nice trade

cheers


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks again for the kind words mate.. im glad you like it.. 
Yea forgot to mention I chucked in a bit of purple heart and striped ebony too.. have fun & shoot well mate


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Real nice shooters happenin' here! anic:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love Ben's design and craftsmanship!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Check it out!!!

I arrived home from the ECST at about 1am monday to find a package sitting on the kitchen table. It was my secret santa stuff from BCluxor! He generously sent me two little tube shooters. Both are little treasures, quite comfortable and attractive. I got a little time out in the yard with them today, and had a thoroughly great time killing a can and beating the crap out of my catch box spoon.

Thanks again Ben.

I'll have yours on the way ASAP.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Think I might for fun just through in some double meaning words, and see how their auto censoring handles that, just because at 55 I am still a stirrer, and like to test the limits. All meant in the nice way, but can be taken offensively if one wishes to take them out of context, which as any grammar student knows makes them a pretext, which is nothing.


By all means, test the limits. I will be more than happy to let you know when you exceed them.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Henry,

Hey I was sort of just joking, but to have the word the opposite of heaven blanked out, is going a bit overboard, and reeks of ultimate power, leading to ultimate corruption; in my not so humble opinion.

I seek to make no enemies, and I personally respect yourself tremendously.

So no hard feelings hey (?)...

Cheers Aussie Allan Alias Allan Leigh In Thailand who has fought for all our rights several times


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Allen has a point, but the admins did nothing, it's the word editor it's trying to oppress us!
Just pulling your leg Al.
Some awesome trade so far, I just hope Btoon doesn't post my stuff, It'd look so much worse than all this stuff.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

quarterinmynose said:


> Check it out!!!
> 
> I arrived home from the ECST at about 1am monday to find a package sitting on the kitchen table. It was my secret santa stuff from BCluxor! He generously sent me two little tube shooters. Both are little treasures, quite comfortable and attractive. I got a little time out in the yard with them today, and had a thoroughly great time killing a can and beating the crap out of my catch box spoon.
> 
> ...


Great pics man! I had the opportunity to see these slings first hand. Solid shooters for sure! Good work!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Bad days at work suck bum, until you finally get home and find a little box waiting for you, with what could well possibly be a slingshot inside. 
Well today was one of them days..
Maxpowers gift / trade arrived, and wow did I score 
He sent me a stunning birch ply slingshot.. This thing is tough as nails, cut, shaped &finished to a perfectionists standards to say the least. 
It has a stunning palm swell, that could be red gum, but almost looks like cherry to me?
It fits the hand well, and he even has a counter sunk pinky hole that can help grip the frame better depending on the style of hold..
Ott/ ttf this baby does it all 
Not only did I receive the above, but also a nice square of leather, similar in grain and thickness to what I shoot daily. And then balls!
I love balls.. :/ ( lead balls that is lol) he even sent me balls. Could not be happier mate, thanks again for the awesome trade, & cheers to many more


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## maxpowers (Sep 7, 2012)

This being my first swap it's great reading your comments Ben. It's so satisfying knowing you really like what I made you. Also, looking at the pics is a bit weird as I remember all the little details while making it haha, almost feels like I'm holding it still. Anyways was an awesome experience and can't recommend enough that new peeps give it a shot, as long as you try your hardest that's all that matters.

Cheers and thanks Ben

Max


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

So nice to read this topic, very nice slingshots !!

Secret Santa Trades rocks :headbang:


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

This is what I got from Leon 13, a leather ammo pouch, a leather pfs and 2 leather hanging targets, thank, s very much Leon.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks like a winner! :thumbsup:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

harson said:


> This is what I got from Leon 13, a leather ammo pouch, a leather pfs and 2 leather hanging targets, thank, s very much Leon.


Actually its birch layer wood covered with leather,like I pollster chairs and sofas,boxes & suitcases,cars etc.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The upholstered PFS is super cool!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

M.J said:


> The upholstered PFS is super cool!


Thanks

Al made by hand,no machines.

I had to hold it in hand the howl time gluing it, for not getting any marks in the leather banding it around the corners.

Had a lot of fun with it.

First time I did this type of slingshot.

cheers


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice work Leon! I have never seen anything like that before.

Happy shooting Harson!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

leon13 said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > The upholstered PFS is super cool!
> ...


You did a great job with the leather PFS!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

stej said:


> leon13 said:
> 
> 
> > M.J said:
> ...


thanks !


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Woo-hoo, I got one from Down Undeh today!

Hrawk sent me the one that he featured in a build-along a while back. I'm going to use his pictures because they're better than I could take but I did do a video feature on it.

Thanks, man!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

MJ likes it, mission successful 

I ended up making two at the same time, the other went to my uncle.

Seems you're more accurate with that design than I am, nice shooting


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

dang, hooked up. Right on MJ, that's a sweet little shooter to place in the collection no doubt. And, right on Hrawk for a beautiful bit of work, well executed and generously given.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful work Hrawk, and you are a lucky man M.J.

Cheers Aussie Allan


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Good work, that's a purty one.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Great vid when it eventually loaded, M.J.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

All the way from Vancouver Island, and BC slinger a beaut little spalted catty.
Talking about thinking 'outside of the box'. Apparently he found a log rotted out from the middle, but managed to salvage the outside. Ended up with a PFC style sling with the bend in it. The pics don't do it justice, there's some really nice grain running through it. Also came with 2 sets of bands, including some 105's which I'm curious to have a go at, as we can't seem to get them here.

Included were two unexpected bonuses!!!

A baby brother PFS and a customs notice. I guess they've seem me shoot, because they didn't consider it a weapon! 

Cheers for those, couldn't be happier.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Fabulous! makes me regret selling that piece of spalted blackwood this arvo...


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

BC is the master of all spalted forks...i could tell that must be one of his right away  Nice one.

And Very nice Catty M.J, those to look like classic furniture, i like the look a lot!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I have been a bit delinquent on posting this since i received it a couple weeks ago. This is my trade from monoaminooxidase, Thanks mono, i was shooting it last night. Real fun shooter and very comfortable in the hand.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

wow awsome work people, loving all the different styles!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

jroy987 said:


> I received my gift from Flippinout the other day. It's a classic chalice finished to Nathan's incredibly high standards. It came with some gum rubber bands and a supersure pouch. It feels great in the hand and will be my new EDC. He should be getting his sometime next week, and I hope he enjoys it as much as I love this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you got it and are enjoying it.

I am looking forward to seeing what you created for me.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I was lucky enough to get paired with Stej, and today his package arrived from the Czech Republic. It contained this beauty:









The frame is ash, and the handle is capped with cherry and plum. I must say the workmanship on this is just super. It has a very silky, smooth feel in my hands. On one side Stej left a small protrusion, which you can see here:









That protrusion works perfectly for me, serving to help me position my hand in the same way every time. I shoot it with a finger hook and thumb brace up high near the band ties, middle finger through the base of the vee, ring and pinky to either side of the protrusion:









That gives a solid, consistent, perfect grip every time. It is banded with pseudo tapered 1745 tubes, hung on leather Gypsy tabs ... a great combination. As soon as I got it, I took it out into the yard and started shooting, in spite of the drizzle! I shot best with 3/8 inch lead, although it had no problem with 3/8 steel. It even did well with .50 lead, although I had to adjust my hold a bit. I found I was quite accurate with it, no doubt in large part because of the consistent hold.

Stej, you did a wonderful job, and I thank you very, very much.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

A nice bit of work by Stej. The tabs are cool, and the double butt cap sets everything off nicely.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm here to tell you about my trade with Charles. It has arrived and I was amazed when I opened the package. Now, I'll tell you why.

I told Charles some time ago that I will band the slingshot for him with tubes, because I don't have any rotary cutter for TBG. Also asked him for one lead ball as I hadn't shot lead so far. I also knew that he would send me his Broom Vee (http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23465-broom-vee/ ), because he told me that at the beginning of our conversation. I mentioned something about spoilt surprise, but I didn't mind that. Then we exchanged some info about addresses etc. and aggreed to wait until my slingshot for Charles will be finished. That's why our packages arrived almost at the same time.

After I opened the package, I found not only one slingshot (the Broom Vee),

















but also Charles's Mutant ninja!

















and not only these two amazing slingshots, but also piece of TBG and rubber (argh, some Aliance rubber, don't know the number now) and a nice pouch, so I also banded the Mutant ninja in a similar style as Charles did the (now mine!) Broom Vee.









Do you remember I mentioned I don't have a rotary cutter? Here we go! Fiskars rotary cutter for me!









And also some lead ammo to try, cant wait to destroy some cans.









That was absolutely awesome package from Charles. I was really pleased when I saw all that good stuff. The Broom Vee looks much better in real life than on pictures. The finish is great. I don't know whether it is CA glue or some varnish, but is really comfortable in hand. Also the Mutant Ninja is probably finished in the same way as Broom Vee. And it weights nothing - you almost don't feel the Mutant Ninja in hands, the bamboo is soo light.

Also everybody in my office and my wife asked what chinese letters are on the slingshots  That was really funny.

I had only a while so I tried the Broom Vee and must say that it shoots really well. The bands shoot well and look quite long lasting (I hope so). I made only several shots into a leather target and had to go home, also the Mutant Ninja is still waiting for his big time and I'm sure this will shoot great as well. The cans killing with lead is on my todo list 

So, I'd like to share my happiness with others and thank Charles again!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That finish is several coats of polyurethane. It takes a little while to apply several coats, as it has to dry in between. But the finish is really tough ... and does not chip or yellow. It is rather pedestrian, but does the job.

By the way, I would love to know what the finish is on the slingshot you sent me.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

There have been some really nice trades lately, but I think the rotary cutter and TBG sheet is right up there in the, "go the extra mile" factor! Nice one Charles.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

The Gopher said:


> I have been a bit delinquent on posting this since i received it a couple weeks ago. This is my trade from monoaminooxidase, Thanks mono, i was shooting it last night. Real fun shooter and very comfortable in the hand.


"ammo paradise bak Round !!" and sweat slingshot


----------



## Usal1023 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well I hope that this comes out but I received my package from Flicks a few weeks ago but wanted to wait until he received his package from me to post anything. I am so glad that I did this Secret Santa trade. Flicks sent me one of his AWESOME shooters, and I tell you what they/it is a great and fun shooter. I think that I can shoot this beatiful slingshot all day. As a matter of fact I have already spent a couple days going out and doing some can chasing. LOL! If this picture doesn't come out I will post a pic of it in the homemade slingshot section of the forum. Look for Green Mamba. Thanks Flicks/Jens you made me one AWESOME shooter. Also going through here there are some sweet looking shooter being handed out. great work all.

God bless and have fun

Jake/usal1023


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Usal1023,

That looks like an awesome shooter; something i come to expect of his work.

Pity his work is not for sale though; as would desperately like to own one of of his works.

Cheers Aussie Allan


----------



## Usal1023 (Mar 30, 2011)

It is really awesome work I bet if you ask him, he would make one for you. LOL

Jake


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

see it immediately, that's from flicks, looks so good, have fun :wave:


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

This week I got a package from Jake (Usal1023). He wrapped everything in christmas paper. The customs opened the package for inspection, but they didn't unwrap the presents. Maybe they were a little bit confused - Santa in July????

This is what Jake sent to me: A beautiful shooter and a pouch. He was kind enough to attach as well some ammo and bands.









Jake, thank you very much for this nice shooter, the bands, the ammo and the pouch. I think you've mentioned that you are quite new to slingshots but this shooter is really great made. I like especially the lanyard and the paracord wrapped around the grip. It feels very good in my hand. A really nice Idea! I will do a shooting session tomorrow. I am quite excited about the bands.

Secret santa rocks! Such a lot of beautiful work to see... :thumbsup:


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Sweet. Santa seems to be getting more generous


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Charles said:


> That finish is several coats of polyurethane. It takes a little while to apply several coats, as it has to dry in between. But the finish is really tough ... and does not chip or yellow. It is rather pedestrian, but does the job.
> 
> By the way, I would love to know what the finish is on the slingshot you sent me.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I used standard BLO and then applied beeswax several times. And of course a lot of sanding 

Cut my first TBG set, :wave: Will try that hopefully soon!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Went over to my friend Doug's house tonight. He received his trade from Danny. I am jealous. It's a beauty!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I was paired with kipkin and here is what he sent me, which I have to say is a very cool little ott shooter one of Bill Hays design and yes it also shoots arrows which I tried this past weekend. Nothing like shooting an arrow from an ss!! Lets just say I had a huge grin on my face all day letting arrows fly. Thanks Kip!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks Good! I've got to try that top slot hook up.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Usal1023 said:


> It is really awesome work I bet if you ask him, he would make one for you. LOL
> 
> Jake


I've asked. He doesn't sell, yet. He said maybe someday, he'll let me know..............still waiting.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

mr. green said:


> Usal1023 said:
> 
> 
> > It is really awesome work I bet if you ask him, he would make one for you. LOL
> ...


still waiting................ santa al year around ;-)


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Horay today a pkg arrived from Nickle Panda. Quite a pkg indeed! There were 2all cattys a chunk of TBG and three types of pouch all in. One is an .... here are the pix. I have to send NP a pm then go hunt some cans .


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Glad that you got em!!! Safe and sound!!! Enjoy them and get them cans!!! Hope they help ya with the accuracy!!! 
-Leo


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

NicklePanda said:


> Glad that you got em!!! Safe and sound!!! Enjoy them and get them cans!!! Hope they help ya with the accuracy!!!
> -Leo


I am really liking the way they shoot!!! And yes I did actually scortch the burgers.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice Shooters!


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

trobbie66 said:


> NicklePanda said:
> 
> 
> > Glad that you got em!!! Safe and sound!!! Enjoy them and get them cans!!! Hope they help ya with the accuracy!!!
> ...


That's great. Those are actually some of my first homemades. Currently experimenting on that plastic. Happy with how they both turned out!!!
-Leo


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

When is the next secret Santa going? I'd love to sign up and trust me guys, I dont produce junk, I don't give something away that I would not be willing to buy in a store myself.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

what plastic is that mate?


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

lexlow said:


> what plastic is that mate?


I asked the same question. NP said he found a sheet of the stuff in a dumpster.He thinks some sort of HDPE. It is like cutting board material but crazy thick at just over 26mm


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

ahhh yeah more than likely


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Good hunt on cans with your new slingshots !

Nice work from you NicklePanda :wave:


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Mr.Teh said:


> Good hunt on cans with your new slingshots !
> 
> Nice work from you NicklePanda :wave:


Thanks. I'm currently trying to make some of DH's Chalice design with a slight twist. Will post in the homemade sections... 
-Leo


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Received this epic package from Doug couple days ago, not only did he include two frames, he also provided some latex looped tubes and flat bands!

Thanks Doug, i will put some good use to them


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

wow, really like the plastic one, hdpe i'm guessing, nice shape and finish doug, and lucky danny!


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Here they are the package that I've recieved from Trobbie66 quite some time ago. I held back from messing with these awesome naturals. Not only were there multiple SS but there were extras!!! Here are the pics!!! The two banded ones are great shooters. Haven't mess with the third one. Thanks Rob.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful forks Rob!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

What beautiful forks! Great trade!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

MY TURN, MY TURN!

Lexlow is the master of HDPE and he showed it by producing these two beauties in blue camo made from recycles bottles:





Lexlow's cunningness extends to the pouch, too - he ties the pouch to the rubber rather than the other way around. It seems like a band-saving option so far.



Perfectly coherent fused boundaries. Amazing stuff.



And with double TBG they shoot with extreme power. Lead balls or nothing!

He also generously included an amazing chain maille ammo pouch made from perfectly round steel links with a paracord tie and monkey-fist knot. I forgot to take pics of it, so you'll have to imagine it for now  It was even full of ammo!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

ash said:


> MY TURN, MY TURN!
> 
> Lexlow is the master of HDPE and he showed it by producing these two beauties in blue camo made from recycles bottles:
> 
> ...


WOW thats ********** so coool


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

wicked pics dude! i have to say the idea for the pouch was completely using tobse method, he has a tutorial, i gave it a go a while back and it saves alot of effort and time, also is softer on the bands, so makes for longer lasting setup especially when you set it up for power ;-)

also, i just got my package from ash this morning :-D pics to follow as soon as i get five minutes


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome slingshots that are exchanged here !!!

Happy Secret Santa time for all :wave:


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow, lexlow, that camo is amazing. That's one awesome score for ash.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

well i think we both done well out of it, look at this beauty  Ash asked for a theme, and of course i chose a recycled theme. along with that he looked up some local history for my area and came up with the R.A.F which had alot of important bases in my area.

called the typhoon after the plane :





  








typhoon




__
lexlow


__
Jul 20, 2013


__
3










  








typhoon




__
lexlow


__
Jul 20, 2013




ashcats 2013









  








typhoon




__
lexlow


__
Jul 20, 2013


__
2



name









  








typhoon




__
lexlow


__
Jul 20, 2013











  








typhoon handle




__
lexlow


__
Jul 20, 2013




this handle has a palm dip in just the right place for a left hand









  








typhoon




__
lexlow


__
Jul 20, 2013


__
1










  








typhoon




__
lexlow


__
Jul 20, 2013




the typhoon back in the british skies :-)






typhoon back in the british skies 

run down of materials:

~ Handle core - Tawa recycled from shelving in this building. It used to be a factory where Yamaha organs and amplifiers were made: http://goo.gl/maps/90enz

Inside the core are steel threaded inserts made out of leftover rod from when I started making guitars 20 years ago. The screws are leftovers from the Yamaha amps they made in the '80s.

~ The scales on the handle are Rimu, also from the old factory.

~ The forks are steamed and bent over a wooden block. The are made of Rimu/Kauri/Rimu/Rimu/Tawa/Rimu

~ The inlays are leftover samples of acrylic sheet.

~ The finish is Mirotone satin lacquer sprayed on.

~ Pouches are offcuts from an RAF pilot's jacket.... just kidding, from a leather factory scrap bin.

very happy with this exchange  if ash is half as happy with mine as i am with his then i've done ok!

cheers ash


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

and if you want ash, you could post that better quality pic , the one with nice blue sky and your busted thumb


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

My deep love for aviation may have me biased, but that is one freaking sweet slingshot. Yeah, I'd say you and ash both made out like bandits, lexlow.

When SSF does this again I really want to enter, but with a caveat. I need to be paired with someone else that has no idea what they're doing when it comes to building a slingshot. I will do my absolute best, but I would feel like a real knob end If I mailed out a super mediocre slingshot then received something like that Typhoon or one of those camo HDPE's.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

jax its all about the luv ya put into it, i'm sure anything anyone did on here would be a result. i dont know about anyone else, but part of the brilliance of this is the exchange of messages on the build up to sending and receiving, i got to know a little about ash, and have been given advice about things i know little of. and we have both had our set backs and frustrations. the catties are a plus, but learning more about your hobbie and peers is priceless


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Excellent work and one He!! of a score on both of you! :wub:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Well said, Lexlow!

Here are the pics from the other side of the globe (where it looks like the seasons have been swapped!)


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Man, that is one solid looking SS, ash. Dang. Freaking gorgeous.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

ash said:


> Well said, Lexlow!
> 
> Here are the pics from the other side of the globe (where it looks like the seasons have been swapped!)


That's absolutely stunning anic:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Dang! I'm glad that black thumbnail is yours and not mine. Poor Bebe!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Ash, I noticed that you probably bent the forks. Never seen that here! Hot steam or some other method?

Nice work, everyone. I'm glad we have so skilled people here!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

The forks are made of six strips of 3mm thick wood. They were soaked in hot water for a few hours and then bent over a hot steel pipe. I pointed my heatgun into the pipe and left it running for ten minutes or so to get the pipe hot enough to turn the water to steam on contact. Once each piece was bent close enough to the final shape, they were made wet again and clamped to a piece of wood the same shape as the inside curve of the forks and left a week to dry. Then I took it all apart and re-assembled the laminate on the curved wooden block with glue between each layer.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

dam thats cool, had a few shots and its awsome, it feels great, and fires true. it looks like a big boy, but has a finesse about it that i cant put to words. the texture is smooth and seems to fit my hand however i pick it up. had my best shots so far with a hammer!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... that is stunning ash!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Wow Ash! I love the work you put into the theme! The shooter is very cool!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning work Ash! Rimu looks good, i have some in the garage somewhere ... it's been around 40 years since its been cut. I really need to find it :banghead:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

ash said:


> Well said, Lexlow!
> 
> Here are the pics from the other side of the globe (where it looks like the seasons have been swapped!)


auie, auie,hope that finger gets better don`t want to know how that happened

cheers

beside nice nice nice slingshot U got ther


----------

